# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits > WoW Classic Vanilla Exploit Small barrier glitch in mage quarters

## Strath2121

You can hop onto a barrier above the stairs in the mage quarters, you've probably noticed this barrier when walking up to rear the upper level. Just stand in the same positioning as I do.

Not a big exploit, but might be useful or fun for someone.

----------


## Augury13

Repost-ish: https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/wow...lking-fun.html (Stormwind Magic Mage District Wall-walking Fun) But looks like the video is down now so nice find ( :

----------


## Strath2121

I barely started posting again, or even visiting the site lol sorry it was almost a repost. good to see you're still around tman I remember you from panda times I think.

----------


## Augury13

> I barely started posting again, or even visiting the site lol sorry it was almost a repost. good to see you're still around tman I remember you from panda times I think.


Yea still finding stuff here and there. Classic is much more simple with mechanics so not a lot of possibilities are available. If they do bring us to TBC there will definitely be a larger variety of things to break ( :

----------


## Strath2121

> Yea still finding stuff here and there. Classic is much more simple with mechanics so not a lot of possibilities are available. If they do bring us to TBC there will definitely be a larger variety of things to break ( :


wana colab on classic exploits? Ill PM you.

----------

